# Why is Soy Sauce Salty?



## linicx (May 6, 2009)

I used this on Chinese food once and thought it was way too salty. I just looked up the sodium content. It contains 5,689 mg of sodium per 100 grams of sauce. It's nearly 12,000 mg in a cup of soy sauce - providing 100 grams equal 3.5 ounces of sauce. (I can be wrong)

Then I discovered Potassium in everything I eat including spices and in foods I least expected to find it. 

It is the other thing I have to be conscious of as it is a blood clooting agent. Blood thinners are used to balance how fast blood clots, and to keep the blood thin enough that blood clots do not form. As my spouse has blood clots in one leg ....


----------



## Andy M. (May 6, 2009)

Soy sauce is made from fermenting soy beans, salt and water together.  It pretty much has to be salty.


----------



## Scotch (May 6, 2009)

In my experience, most Chinese dishes include soy sauce.


----------



## mcnerd (May 6, 2009)

Yup, you can't avoid the salt if you like original Soy Sauce, even with the low(er)-sodium versions.  It's just the way its made.

But if you like your Soy Sauce taste and don't want the salt, here is a recipe to try:

                           Soy Sauce Replacement 

2               cups  vegetable stock 
  4          teaspoons  red wine vinegar 
  2          teaspoons  molasses 
     1/2      teaspoon  ground ginger 
  1           teaspoon  white pepper 
     1/2      teaspoon  garlic powder 
     1/2      teaspoon  onion powder 
  1           teaspoon  corn flour 

Put all ingredients except cornflour into a saucepan and bring to the boil. Boil for 5 minutes. 

Reduce heat and simmer until reduced. 

Add cornflour for thicker sauce. 

Source: "http://www.recipezaar.com/214820"


----------

